# Katrina Work, climbers needed



## protree1 (Sep 1, 2006)

Here we are a year later and I am still very backlogged on Tree Work. We have a very reputable business and reputation. I am looking for experienced personnel on every possible position. I am especially looking for Drug Free, Dependable, Hard Working Men who are interested in making up to $350.00 a day 7 days a week. I can provide housing, top pay, and one heck of a city to experience. I am running 7 of my own buckets. We are on one of the largest Fema Contracts as a Prime Contractor and are still very busy with all of our normal day to day operations. If you are interested and possibly looking for a long term move with top pay and benefits please contact me at [email protected]. Look forward to hearing from you all.


----------



## arboralliance (Sep 2, 2006)

*I'm in...*

I'll pop across after setting up patm's Tulip...

P.M. some more details please or post here...


----------



## protree1 (Sep 2, 2006)

*What? I need three guys!*

Plenty of opportunity for advancement. Our main office is in Belle Chasse,LA. We have a sub station in Pensacola, Fl., one in Slidell, Louisiana and one in Baton Rouge, LA. Feel free to email me, [email protected].


----------



## mpatch (Sep 3, 2006)

*more info??*

More info on the job would be appreciated. I have 6 years of climbing and bucket truck experience (mostly climbing). Many references available.


----------



## FARMBOSS (Sep 13, 2006)

*re*

Would you at all be interested in subbing work out to me if I came down with a crew of climbers and all the equipment


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 13, 2006)

Dude, Thats $ 126,000 a year.


----------



## xtremetrees (Sep 13, 2006)

:rockn:


----------



## aussie climber (Sep 13, 2006)

g'day whats the best time to catch you in the office? 
having a bit of a time trying to catch up with you mate.

ryan


----------

